# Clé 3G & SIM "Forfait iPhone Orange"



## dragondin (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Nouveau venu dans le monde Apple j'ai fait l'acquisition du "précieux" le iPhone. Outre les qualités indéniable du produit en terme de fonctionnalité et de performance j'étais toutefois frustré par l'aisance de lecture d'un site internet sur un petit écran. Alors j'ai décidé de m'acheter le MacBook 13' et j'avoue en être vraiment satisfait et ravie de quitter le monde "Windows". 

Toutefois le iPhone ne proposant pas de mode "Tethering (Modem)" j'ai était obligé de le jailbreaker puis de suivre toute une procédure pour canaliser la connexion jusqu'au MacBook.

Depuis j'ai trouvé une solution plus simple jusqu'à l'éventuel apparition du mode "Tethering" sur le iPhone, après avoir fouiné sur le net : Utiliser les clés 3G. 

En effet ces petites clés 3G on un slot pour puce SIM pour ceux d'entre vous qui sont intéressé par la manipulation qui vous économise 29,90  puis 34,90  au bout de 6 mois voici la procédure :

1 - Récupérer auprès d'un magasin (Darty, Boulanger, ...) une clé 3G "sans engagement". Il existe 2 modèles : ICON 225 (Offres Orange), HUAW E160 (Offre M6 Mobile by Orange).

*ATTENTION: Bien prendre des clé 3G qui fonctionne sur le réseau Orange car les clé sont Simlocker pour fonctionner sur leur réseau respectif donc ne pas acheter de clé venant de SFR ou Bouygue. De plus je ne peux rien vous garantir sur des modèle plus exotique proposant Clé 3G et TNT.*

Le prix de ces clés au moment ou je vous parle et de 69 sachant qu'une promo de 30 et en cour 
Pour ma part j'ai acheter la clé HUAW E160 qui au dire de certain commerciaux et technicien et plus performante que la ICON 225. Donc ne vous fiez pas au photo elles ne servent qu'a étayer le tuto.

2 - Une fois la clé entre vos main, vous attrapez votre iPhone et en retirez la puce SIM de son slot avec un trombone ou la tige fourni lors de l'achat de votre "précieux".







3 - Vous inserez la puce SIM dans la clé 3G en respectant soigneusement le sens.






4 - Vous connectez la clé dans le un slot USB






5 - Vous procédez à l'installation du logiciel de la clé

6 - Aprés l'installation des drivers et du logiciel, une fenêtre de connexion s'affiche inutile de cliquer sur "connecter" de suite car vous ne seriez pas orienté vers le bon réseau.

7 - Pour cela cliquez sur "Paramètre" puis "Profil". Vous aurez cette fenêtre :






Pour cela il faut crée un autre profil que celui fourni par défaut en mettant comme le montre les informations de la capture ci-dessus :

a- Cliquez sur l'icône avec un fichier à droite du champ de saisie "Profil"
b- dans profil saisissez "iPhone"
c- dans APN saisissez "orange"
d- dans login saisissez "orange.fr"
e- dans mot de passe saisissez "orange.fr"

Vous cliquez sur sélectionner ce profil et il doit s'afficher que ce profil est correct si c'est le cas vous pouvez fermer la fenêtre.

8 - Il ne vous reste plus qu'a vous connecter et profiter des joie du net à moindre coût.

_Merci au site http://fr.bioub.com/ pour le tuto original_

*Observation *

au moment ou j'écris ces lignes voici mes observations :

- Je ne constate aucun blocage de port. Skype, MSN, Terminal SSH, FTP tous est fonctionnel
- La bande passante varie entre 200ko/sec 400ko/sec
- Je me connecte à Steam, World of Warcraft sans aucune limitation
- Je consulte des site de streaming sans aucun problème
- Lors de téléchargement certaine perte de connexion sont à déplorer. Donc éviter le téléchargement de fichier volumineux sous peine d'attirer l'attention.

Ces informations peuvent ne pas être représentatif de la réalité dans la mesure ou je me connecte aussi à des VPN par intermittence.

Bon surf

Dragondin


----------



## la fraise (23 Mai 2009)

quelle heureuse initiative que d'avoir mis ce tuto aujourd'hui... j'ai acheté une clef M6 mobile aujourd'hui et j'étais bien en peine pour la configurer avec la sim de mon iphone ! merci Dragodin 



ça fonctionne parfaitement ! 

:love:


----------



## Marco68 (24 Mai 2009)

Oui, c'est pas mal, sauf que la clef 3G a un numéro d'IMEI propre... Facile à retrouver par l'opérateur et ainsi se faire facturer le hors forfait sans pouvoir constester, faut pas les prendre que pour des billes... Moi, je vous conseille plutôt, Pdanet, firefox en mode iphone, juste du surf et du mail, et là, impossible de se faire repérer !!!

Facile à utiliser, pas de manip de carte SIM, juste un plug-in pour firefox et quelques infos à rentrer dans celui-ci...

tadaaaaaa !!!


----------



## dragondin (24 Mai 2009)

@Marco : En effet c'est la seul faille au tableau sauf que de mémoire et surtout depuis que le iPhone est vendue auprès des 3 mafias française de la télécommunication je les vois mal relever les IMEI de chaque iPhone surtout que rien n'emphéche de choisir un forfait iPhone pour un Nokia ou Samsung avec 3G qui lui propose le mode modem.

Ils ont forcement le n° de série de la SIM pour faire l'association N° de tel / Puce SIM mais du téléphone ... je reste dubitatif.

Enfin ta solution Pdanet est trés intéressante aussi mais à le gros désavantage de devoir Jailbreaker ton iPhone en plus d'invalider ta garantie surtout si tu as une brique aprés une fausse manip lors du Jailbreakage (Une pensée pour mon pote de Nantes :love

En réalité il n'y a pas de solution miracle si ce n'est faire le profil bas et surveiller sa consommation à moins de voir Free 4éme opérateur 3G ... Si dios quiere !!!


----------



## dragondin (24 Mai 2009)

Petit post pour que les choses soit clair dans l'esprit de tous en ce qui concerne l'utilisation en mode modem du iPhone et/ou clé 3G.

Voici la CGU Orange pour les forfait Origami Star :



> - Internet et TV en illlimité 24h/24 et 7j/7
> Navigation illimitée sur le portail Orange World, Gallery et internet. Consultation illimitée sur le
> portail Orange World de plus de 20 chaines de TV et de toutes les vidéos proposées. Liste des
> chaines TV susceptible d'évolution Sont facturés en dehors du forfait, les usages mail (smtp,
> ...


Et voici ce que je trouve sur IIEM ou IMEI



> *Quelques usages de l'IIEM [modifier]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Source Wikipedia_

Donc en effet il n'y a pas de solution miracle. Utilisez ce tuto à vos risque et péril.


----------



## kato (18 Juin 2009)

Intéressant ce tutoriel. Merci. 

Mais que se passe-t-il en cas d'appel téléphonique entrant ?


----------



## HellXIoNS (24 Juin 2009)

Un message s'affiche indiquant que tu as reçu un appel. D'ailleurs ce message est un texto. Dans la clé il y a un petit logiciel qui permet de recevoir et d'envoyer des textos, c'est très pratique avec un clavier d'ordinateur.


----------



## illicoo (9 Février 2010)

bonjour,
J'ai installé le driver anywhere,
mais quand je connecte la clé j'ai le "rideau gris" me demandant d'éteindre,
j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et idem ?
est-ce un soucis de système?
merci si vous avez une piste
illicoo


----------



## mike28 (18 Mars 2011)

moi cela marcher super bien avec mon forfai iphone mais depuis 1 mois environ
cela me demande de souscrire pour 1 journé d internet pour 6 quelqun  aurai la solution ?
merci


----------

